# GPU-Z 0.8.5 Negative Memory Used - Win 10



## kishisaki (Aug 1, 2015)

GPU-Z 0.8.5 shows Negative Memory Used under Windows 10 Pro 64-bit while Playing Call of Duty Advance Warfare (have not tried other games) the game uses over 6GB VRAM at max settings for sure so i guess when it gets to 6GB cap it goes negative - Screenshot bellow:







Asus Mobo Sabertooth X99
Intel CPU Core i7 5820k @ 4.5GHz
32GB RAM DDR4 2800MHz
256GB SSD Samsung 840 Pro
Nvidia GPU Evga GeForce 980 Ti Hybrid


----------



## Adm.Spock (Aug 22, 2015)

Wish my HP Probook 450 G2 had that much memory installed.... ;-)

Win10 64Bit, Core i7 5500


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 22, 2015)

Confirmed, this is a bug in NVIDIA's driver.


----------

